# For you Borderkelpie



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awww! Even hung over, she's beautiful!!

Thank you!

Any leads on a home for her yet?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nope unfortunately not. Hopefully tomorrow, especially now that she is spayed and the adoption fee is $65 instead of $90. They have so many kittens over right now it's crazy. We spayed and neutered at least 10-15 today and I'm sure tomorrow we will have a similar amount. It's definitely kitten season that's for sure!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, that's it. Give her a few days, then stuff her in an envelope and mail her to me.


----------

